# Phrag pearcei 'Little Angel' HCC



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2013)

Blooming again


----------



## phraggy (May 21, 2013)

I love any type of pearcei. Just seen one at a local show that had almost 15 flowers in bloom-- a wonderful thing to see. I've had mine about 2 years and was bought from equageneria at the London Show. Has made ten new growths in this time but has yet to flower---anyone got any tips--- I keep it warm and wet .

Ed PS. This is a beautiful bloom well photographed.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2013)

This one came from the same bunch. Yours and mine are probably siblings! I grow all my water lovers in S/H with K-lite fert at 50 ppm of N every two to three waterings. Otherwise, water with collected rain water. Bright cattl light.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2013)

HCC!? Show us the plant.


----------



## Ruth (May 21, 2013)

What a cute little face


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2013)

Lovely flower.

Chuck


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2013)

Love that!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> HCC!? Show us the plant.



This plant is MASSIVE Eric. I don't think it will fit on your monitor!:rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (May 24, 2013)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> This plant is MASSIVE Eric. I don't think it will fit on your monitor!:rollhappy:


Cool! Will it fit in a postal box!? :evil:


----------



## Orchid Guy (May 24, 2013)

A real beauty.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2013)

Very cool Rick.

When did it get the HCC?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2013)

Here they are mauling it over 05/19/2012


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2013)

They mulled right!


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2013)

Is it much bigger now?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2013)

Probably not Rick. You do mean the plant? I've divided it 4 times already and passed it around. Fix'in to rip another piece off Eron over in Louisiana after blooming. It's the same size as the PIC above.


----------



## eaborne (May 26, 2013)

Love it Rick!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 29, 2013)

Really great flower...love the close up and by all looks it deserved the award.


----------

